# Yanmar FX22D Manual & PM Schedule



## BillBill (Aug 5, 2020)

Hello all,
I am brand new to the world of tractors and farming in general. We picked up a mid-80's Yanmar FX22D, it looks and sounds great and I would love to keep it that way! A long time ago, I was in the Navy and I was all about having a good preventative maintenance schedule for my machinery and was looking to put something in place for the tractor. 

Couple questions: 
1. Does anyone have a good lead on finding manuals in English or Japanese for the FX22D? Most everything I found feels scammy. 

2. Does anyone have a good PM Schedule for keeping their equipment maintained? I am looking for task description, steps, and frequency (number of hours, weekly, monthly, quarterly, annual, etc)? 

Thank you all!
Bill


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

You won't find a service manual in English. Parts manuals are available in Japanese but very helpful. Take a look here to see what is available. https://www.hoyetractor.com/CTGY/F22-MAN.htm

Everybody uses their tractors differently so I think an hour schedule is best suited for tractors. I'll attach an operation manual for a 195/240. Quite different from your FX22D but might give you some ideas on hours for different maintenance.


----------



## BillBill (Aug 5, 2020)

@winston So very helpful! Thank you for pointing me in a direction.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bill, Welcome to TractorForum here. 

The good news is, you have an FX. Even better being a FX22. 
If the machine needs a FEL (front end loader), a BULLDOG 285 fits the machine. Did it come with factory power steering? Some did for that model. 

Should you need additional help, the Yanmar Tractor Owners group on GroupsIO is a good source of info too. 
https://yanmar-tractor-owners.groups.io 

Other than Hoye, Fredricks has a large inventory of parts and totally restore these Yanmars to 'like' new condition with the UTDA process. 
https://fredricksequipment.com/product-category/f-fx-series-tractors/fx22d/


----------

